# Un real urQ on Ebay



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, what a stunner.
Built the same day as mine.
Too nice to drive.
As new except the missing stripes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...15634


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Un real urQ on Ebay (Sepp)*

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Tizian(o?)rot paint? Looks nice.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Tizian(o?)rot paint?

Yeah, Tizian in German, Titian in English.
Many VW/Audi colors have slightly different names in German vs. English. Few have totally different names.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Un real urQ on Ebay (Sepp)*

Damn big bumpers and I still prefer the vertical grille & headlamps, but otherwise amazing!!


----------



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: Un real urQ on Ebay (Sepp)*

Hey Joe...... You say that to all the low milers. LOL....nicer than mine??? NO!!!!!!!!! LOL. This caught my eye for various, obvious reasons......that is a beauty. Not my fav color, but an amazing car nonetheless. How goes it? I have a tech question that I am hoping you can help with: looking to swap out the tired, overheating 5 cyl motor with low oil pressure in my 5+5 with a low mile motor out of an 86 5000. Is this an "easy" swap or is there a better year to swap. I also have a possible line on an 84 engine. What will I need to retain from the 81? Any help is appreciated. How goes it? Email me. Later. Thanks. How are you doing? Adjusted to the east coast yet? Are you coming back sometime...?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Un real urQ on Ebay (vwvanaudi)*

Good to hear from you Van,
I'll get with you off the forum.
Found some nice pictures of your car by the way


----------

